# Dog and pups need help in Houston TX



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope this is the right place to post this. I saw this message on facebook, tonight, and am hoping someone on this forum can help...or contact someone else who can: 

Huge help for foster plea!

Hope you can open the link. The poor momma dog and pups sure pull at the heartstrings!


----------

